# Do smaller tortoise enjoy petting?



## BH-Tortoise (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello forum 

As I understand large tortoises, such as sulcatas do enjoy being stroked and rubbed in different ways.

I'm just wondering if small tortoises do aswell?

I have a greek spur thigh which is just over 1 year old and is about 3-4" long and I am wondering whether he enjoys being stroked and scratched?

Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## ascott (Aug 4, 2011)

I would say without a doubt....yes. with that said...I believe it is up to the individual tortoise


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 4, 2011)

hi i have a pair of pancake torts.the male wants no part of me. the female follows me around and love head and neck rubs.i think they are all different. lindy


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 4, 2011)

Depends on the tortoise. I wouldn't say that they "like" it as much as if they tolerate it.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Aug 4, 2011)

Depends on the tortoise. I have two Hermanns, one of them enjoy sitting on my lap and love when i pet him, he stretches his neck and feet and then just lay there  . My other one does not love it, but he does not hate it either...


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 4, 2011)

With my leopard it depends where... head and front of shell are a yes but if you pet him towards the back of his shell he gets angry and runs off lol


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 4, 2011)

None of my Sulcata's like it but if they are eating they will allow it...


----------



## Homerist (Aug 6, 2011)

my star likes the stroking under the chin and neck, but not on the head.


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 6, 2011)

My RF's seem to like it. I pick each one up and talk to them. They stretch their heads out and I give them each a head and chin rub. Again, don't know if they like it as much as they tolerate it.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 6, 2011)

As has been previously mentioned, it depends on the individual tortoise...of my four, Apollonia is still a bit shy, but is "coming out of her shell" (forgive the pun ), while the other three are much more interested in being gently stroked.


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 7, 2011)

I noticed lately that my Russian likes it but only if it my six year old niece that is petting him. I have no idea why?


----------



## arby2774 (Aug 7, 2011)

Roger, my russian, does NOT appreciate it but Tanner, my little sulcata will stretch his neck out further when I pet him. Tanner also does not keep trying to walk away like Roger does.


----------



## bakexlove (Jan 19, 2012)

My Russian doesn't like being pet on the head, he hisses and ducks back in his shell.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 19, 2012)

Emrys has his days either way. Sometime, he'll be begging for attention, and sometimes I get a 'leave me alone' glare.


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine loves anything with his head. Rubbing the top of his head he will push into my fingure and stay there until I quite. I also kiss his head and he doesn't move his head away for that either. I think he likes it


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jan 19, 2012)

My 6" sulcata hates it. Always pulls in his head and limbs at the first sign of me getting too close. The tiny 3" redfoot, on the other hand, doesn't at all.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 19, 2012)

Joe likes a gentle rub on the chin


----------



## tortoises101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Galapagos tortoises have a reputation for enjoying neck scratches and head rubs. I have an obsession with feeling reptile skin, whether it be tortoises, turtles, snakes, lizards, or crocodilians. I could scratch a Galapagos tortoise all day or until my hand fell off.


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Jan 19, 2012)

Both of mine are brats. Sometimes they let me other times they like their space.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 19, 2012)

My sulcata doesn't seem to like it much either. He doesn't mind so much when his face is buried in a pile of food. He is only about 2 years old (8 inches) so I have hope that as he ages he will enjoy my scratches.


----------



## terryo (Jan 19, 2012)

Through the years I have had many box turtles, but only two tortoises. I have never had any of either species that like to be held or petted. If I am working in my garden...weeding...cleaning up..digging, there isn't one box turtle that won't come over to investigate. Some will actually lean on my hand that is digging or doing...whatever. Pio, my oldest tortoise will come to see what I'm doing, especially if I'm planting a new plant, as she usually gets a worm. I really think it has to be on their own terms. I think it's frightening, and stressful for them to be picked up. But when you're down on all fours, and they have an option, all mine will come to investigate. I'm sure it's a different story for a larger tortoise, like a Sulcata. But I don't think there is any smaller turtle/tortoise that would enjoy being picked up by a big giant.


----------

